# anyone ever hear of concord furnace?



## rauerhahn

*I have the same concern on Concord furnaces*

I can find very little info. on them. I am in the market for a replacement furnace and have received a quote from a small (but reliable) contactor for the Concord 80 and 90. I'm hesitant on a brand that has so little information available. Only a website, but no ratings in Consumer Reports or even a furnace rating site online.

I found some additional info. Concord is one brand made by Allied Air Enterprises of Ohio http://www.alliedair.com/

They make Ducane, which is better-known, but Concord seems to be the lesser brand, for whatever, maybe only known by contractors. It was just announced in February that this plant will close in 2007 and be absorbed by the Lennox International plant in S.C. 

Under these circumstances, I am going to get more estimates of other brands.


----------



## ittang

*Concord Furnace*

Concord Furnaces are a product of Lennox International, Inc. Information is available on LennoxInternational.com. Judging from the Lennox website, Concord appears to be their lowest-end product.


----------



## hdupuis

my Furnace repair guy, whom I seem to need every year for something on my Concord 90 plus furnace, tells me that Concord is the same as Armstrong. Not certain if he is correct. He also recommends that I change out the furnace with another brand (one that he sells of course).

Hope this helps.

Just checked the Allied website (posted above) and it appears that he is correct. I will add the make that he recommends once I find out.


----------



## Heebz

My parents as well as a few family members have this brand/make of furnace. My parents just had theirs installed about a year ago. They love it. It is compact and functions very effeciently. When talking with other family members I found out a few more had them as well that were older units. No problems with their furnaces. They like them as well. I was actually concidering installing one in our home as well. We need to get rid of the Trane one currenly there and will definately not get another one of those.


----------



## windygal

*windygal*



Heebz said:


> My parents as well as a few family members have this brand/make of furnace. My parents just had theirs installed about a year ago. They love it. It is compact and functions very effeciently. When talking with other family members I found out a few more had them as well that were older units. No problems with their furnaces. They like them as well. I was actually concidering installing one in our home as well. We need to get rid of the Trane one currenly there and will definately not get another one of those.


I just looked it up because we just had one crack after nine years, and I thought that I would let you know. Also from a builder.


----------



## techpappy

some furnace brands have heat exchangers that crack easier than others or other inferior parts etc.

AND re brand them to avoid attention and yet some mfgs are hired to produce good units for large distributors

builder quality is usually cheaper and not as good....maybe you can get a credit and have a more well known brand installed


----------



## beenthere

techpappy said:


> some furnace brands have heat exchangers that crack easier than others or other inferior parts etc.
> 
> AND re brand them to avoid attention and yet some mfgs are hired to produce good units for large distributors
> 
> builder quality is usually cheaper and not as good....maybe you can get a credit and have a more well known brand installed



Or it could be that the under sized duct work installed on it caused the problem, and would have done the same no matter what the brand.


----------



## hvac instructor

Concord is indeed Armstrong. They call it there builders model.
the guts are the same as the Armstrong. only diffrence is thinner metal,
no insulation in blower compartment. gas valve,heat exchanger,draft motor, and controls are the same. I only had problem with them when the used the Smart Valve. But so did everybody else.
As with the crack heat exchanger it could not have the corect temp rise.
I like them.


----------



## ben's plumbing

hvac instructor said:


> Concord is indeed Armstrong. They call it there builders model.
> the guts are the same as the Armstrong. only diffrence is thinner metal,
> no insulation in blower compartment. gas valve,heat exchanger,draft motor, and controls are the same. I only had problem with them when the used the Smart Valve. But so did everybody else.
> As with the crack heat exchanger it could not have the corect temp rise.
> I like them.


 hvac instructor..been installing concord /armstrong for about 15-20 yrs now...not a bad product not top line but they hold there own as far as a builder line...only had one cracked heat exchanger out 3-400 units.....it was our fault...new guy undersized duct....I missed it after 7 yrs it was shot....it was replaced at our cost....ben sr


----------



## techpappy

Hey Ben Sr...Good to know...thanks.....

I know of a mfgr who had 100% failure rate on their Ht Exchangers for a few years!! they cracked within 1-2 years

I had the dubious pleasure of purchasing about 30 oil fired of the [email protected]*n things.
For a large realty holding company so, not my money:whistling2:

Our furnace service rep also told me of a subdivision where all of the 100 gas fired units failed within 2 yrs. Same make,,but that was about 15 years ago.


----------



## hvac instructor

ben,
ive been installing for about 5 yrs. used to install Lux Air. i had to many problems with the micro channel condensers and 90% furnaces.



Techpappy
that wouldnt be Janatrol would it. they had a recall on alot of there units
because they forgot to weld the halfs together on thier heat exchangers


----------



## techpappy

No..the ones I bought were York with a Ducane heat exchanger. Not sure what the make was in the subdivision but, I was told, also Ducane heat exchangers.

Hopefully they have the problem solved by now but, I have been out of the biz for about 15 yrs. so out of the loop on this issue.

For anyone purchasing new units ..ask around...go and have coffee with the HVAC techs....as far as I'm concerned it sounds like a real crap shoot these days...buyer beware!


----------



## Missouri Bound

Concord, Armstrong and Lennox. All part of Lennox industries. Different equipment manufactured in different locations, but all part of the Lennox group. Lennox is a name which cost more because of branding and reputation. Concord and Armstrong are more of the "builders grade" equipment. Nothing wrong with that, but they don't spend nearly as much in advertising on those two products as they do Lennox. Less overhead, less costly. Reviews, warranty and customer service are the reasons to consider equipment; coupled with a good installation and a dealer who will stand behind the product. :thumbsup:


----------



## techpappy

YES Missouri Bound...I meant to mention WARRANTY especially on heat exchangers! 

Also, what constitutes a good warranty..installer warranty vs manufacturer's warranty?


----------



## ben's plumbing

techpappy said:


> YES Missouri Bound...I meant to mention WARRANTY especially on heat exchangers!
> 
> Also, what constitutes a good warranty..installer warranty vs manufacturer's warranty?


 imo both....


----------



## Technow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW7_-jJOH7A

Here is a concorde on afterburner.......:thumbup:


----------



## marwood0

*high maintenance*

I have two Concord's. The aircon works ok so far but just out of warranty and lost a transformer. Also the vent pressure switch on both keeps filling up with condensation then won't trigger. I have to fiddle with them constantly.


----------



## njsettles

Can anyone help me with - what is the difference between an Armstrong and Concord HVAC

Thank you

Nancy


----------



## Missouri Bound

njsettles said:


> Can anyone help me with - what is the difference between an Armstrong and Concord HVAC


Very little. Both are low-end models . Concord is a builders model and Armstrong is almost the same but residential based.
The only good thing is that both are a subsidiary of Lennox.
Imagine the Cadillac / Chevrolet comparison.
All of them work, some have better quality components, a better warranty, etc.


----------



## user_12345a

njsettles said:


> Can anyone help me with - what is the difference between an Armstrong and Concord HVAC
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Nancy


You should start your own thread.

Armstrong is a clone of the lennox elite and signature series, depending on model. Not at all low end, I wouldn't hesitate to buy.

Concord is a clone of the lennox merit series - entry level stuff.


----------



## njsettles

What type of furnace and ac would u recommend?


----------



## supers05

njsettles said:


> What type of furnace and ac would u recommend?


Any that you can afford and get your hands on. It really doesn't matter, the installer matters much more. Go with something mid range.


----------



## Hvac4870

Missouri Bound said:


> Very little. Both are low-end models . Concord is a builders model and Armstrong is almost the same but residential based.
> The only good thing is that both are a subsidiary of Lennox.
> Imagine the Cadillac / Chevrolet comparison.
> All of them work, some have better quality components, a better warranty, etc.


----------



## Hvac4870

Missouri Bound said:


> Very little. Both are low-end models . Concord is a builders model and Armstrong is almost the same but residential based.
> The only good thing is that both are a subsidiary of Lennox.
> Imagine the Cadillac / Chevrolet comparison.
> All of them work, some have better quality components, a better warranty, etc.


----------



## Hvac4870

Low end models? I bet your a owner of company that has to sell 400000$ worth of equipment a year to keep other competitors 40 miles away. The Tranes and Carriers don’t heat your house any better than the Concord, other than they have a few more sensors for you to replace every year. Warranties are the same. Hvac companies don’t put their so called techs on the job, they send out salesman!


----------



## roughneck

Hvac4870 said:


> Low end models? I bet your a owner of company that has to sell 400000$ worth of equipment a year to keep other competitors 40 miles away. The Tranes and Carriers don’t heat your house any better than the Concord, other than they have a few more sensors for you to replace every year. Warranties are the same. Hvac companies don’t put their so called techs on the job, they send out salesman!


You’ve dug up an old thread that in itself has been dug up before. 
I don’t know what has happened to you to be so negative but not all techs are salesman. I personally could care less about selling anything. I fix things. If I wanted to sell I’d go into the used car business.


----------

